

Art and the Web: Line - commondream
http://thinkvitamin.com/art-and-the-web/line/

======
ryancarson
Do you think web designers need an understanding of the fundamentals of art?

~~~
synnik
As a web programmer with a degree in Fine Arts... YES. They do.

When you really get down to it, the web is about using visual media to
communicate ideas. So is Art. Likewise, both disciplines have a heavy
technical component. Both have mixed audiences... most people care about the
tech side, some just want to experience the final product. Both disciplines
also start with a blank page, and build it into the final product. The final
products of both disciplines are greatly improved when the audience is
engaged, and can be revolutionary when the audience collaborates.

So do web designers need to understand art? Yes!

~~~
ryancarson
I agree - I think it's super important. It also helps you be more creative as
you have more tools for 'seeing'.

